# digital photos upload and order prints online



## practition (21 Nov 2004)

Hi,I have just uploaded 100 photos onto the OFOTO.EU site from the Kodak easishare site and paind 36 EURO incl. p & p.I await delivery.How does this price compare to others?I felt it was a better option than doing it myself as 20 photos used up 40 % of the colour ink that costs 37 euro from DELL!The photo size is 10x15 cm.


----------



## sueellen (21 Nov 2004)

Does this give you an indication:

www.boots.internetprintservice.com


----------



## getoffthepot (21 Nov 2004)

Boots look expensive compared to Bonusprint

Bonusprint


----------



## sueellen (21 Nov 2004)

Boots do appear expensive.  I wasn't giving them as a recommendation - just for price comparison purposes.


----------



## Dan The Man (22 Nov 2004)

I recently got 85 photos done for €17.85. That's 21c per photo. It was in Sam McCauleys

I compared all the prices and Bonus Print was the cheapest until you get past 75 photos, so it really depends on howw many you are doing!


----------



## stobear (22 Nov 2004)

I have been using photobox.ie for a while now, excellent quality. But would be interested to know how your hardcopies come out from Ofoto. Do post back!


----------



## Dr Moriarty (22 Nov 2004)

I just got 10 10x15cm/6"x4" prints from www.ofoto.eu.com/Welcome.jsp under their '10 free prints offer' (costs €1.29 for postage), and the quality is excellent. If you download their software you can also crop & retouch your pix and apply all sorts of decorative borders...

But they are a bit pricey outside the terms of the special offer... I've always found bonusprint.ie to be very acceptable for the price (but slow to deliver).

Dr. M.


----------



## Dan The Man (23 Nov 2004)

Forgot to mention Sam McCauley was an over the counter service, ready in 24 hrs


----------



## practition (23 Nov 2004)

*digital photos*

I had the misfortune to go directly from the easishare software button 'order online' to the Ofoto.eu.com site and therefore bypassed the special offer page which greets one if you log on from the web.This gives you an Autumn sale bonus discount of 40 % on orders of 40 or over.I have chanced my luck to see if I would get extra credits as I had not seen the offer and await the reply and also photos!!!!


----------



## practition (25 Nov 2004)

*Re: digital photos*

Received photos from Ofoto.eu.com...very happy with quality and refund offered re sale price..certainly at the sale price it is good quality and service but at regular rates,probably a bit pricey..yet a lot of features on the site exist to complement the pics etc..Delivery was 60 hours from Amsterdam.


----------



## Bleary1 (25 Nov 2004)

*Re: digital photos*

www.spectraphoto.ie
free delivery on the 1st order 1.80 otherwise
Its only 15 cent a photo when ordering more than 75
Pigsback also give piggy points for orders on the site


----------



## Bleary1 (27 Nov 2004)

*Re: digital photos*

ordered them 2 days ago (at night) and got them this morning Better quality than I thought it would be with a digital V. Pleased


----------



## JohnnieKipper (6 Dec 2004)

*Re: digital photos*

I think I'll try www.spectra.ie. As mentioned above they only cost 15c per picture if mmore than 75 ordered. It seems to be the cheapest. Has anyone tried this ? whats the quality like ?


----------



## zag (10 Dec 2004)

*Re: digital photos*

Summary, based on 32 prints (like an old film) at 10*15cm (or 10*14cm or 10*14.5cm), excluding postage because I can'd find a straight forward price on most of the sites.

Boots : €9.60
www.photobox.ie : €8.96
www.photobox.ie : €5.76 if you can work out how to buy photocredits and get the 18c rate
www.spectra.ie : €8.00
www.ofoto.eu.com : €10.88

It looks like Spectraphoto is the only one to offer a sliding price scale, going down to 15c for 76+ prints.

If anyone has any other sites or postage rates, please add them here and I will update this list.

z


----------



## Dr Moriarty (11 Dec 2004)

*Re: digital photos*

www.bonusprint.ie

4"x6" (10x15cm) 19c 
5"x7" (13x18cm) 33c        _(Pretty damn good imho...)_
8"x10" (20x25cm) €1.50 
 + €1.99 flat rate postage


----------



## Vanilla (3 Jan 2006)

Does anyone have experience of the following offer from photobox.ie? 



> *Get standard prints from just 9c each when you buy pre paid print credits*
> 
> 
> Buy credits to get the lowest possible print price. Use credits to order dazzling gloss or matt prints of your favourite snaps. Qualifying sizes for print credits are 6"x4½", 6"x4" and 5"x3¾". Buy more and save more with *volume discounts*.
> ...


----------



## moneypitt (4 Jan 2006)

I recently used foto.com and found them pretty good value.

http://www.foto.com/ireland/p3.asp

Its only about 8 or 9 cents for 6x4s


----------



## Vanilla (5 Jan 2006)

Thanks moneypitt, will check that site out too.


----------



## antomack (5 Jan 2006)

I used [broken link removed] for 98 prints (6 x 4.5) which cost just over €13 including delivery and the prints are good quality.  Delivery is free for up to 100 prints although there is a €1.50 processing charge on all orders.


----------

